# Memorable Moments In Your Kenpo Training.



## MJS (Dec 14, 2005)

What are some of your most memorable moments that you've had during your time in the art?  

For me there were a few.  The first was my 1st degree test.  While reaching Black Belt is just scratching the surface of the art, it is still an important milestone.

The next was becoming an instructor.  Having the chance to teach new people about the art was certainly a great feeling.

Anyone else?

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 14, 2005)

There are many...like you Mike, the first black was very memorable, as were the black belt tests of friends.  It's an awesome thing to be a part of!  I also really enjoyed training with and spending a little time with Mr. LaBounty.  I really respect him.  He is an amazing man, and his stories are so cool.  I admire his commitment to Kenpo and his generosity in sharing his knowledge.  He can definitely move!  I had a mind blowing private lesson with him that makes me wish he lived closer!  I've also had the pleasure of visiting Kenny Gonzalez at his school in Tampa Florida.  His depth of knowledge is so diverse and his creative ability is enviable.  He offers a lot to the Kenpo world!  My Kenpo is much improved as a result of the training I've done with him and his students.  Spending time with Ed Parker Jr was a highlight for sure.  He taught me some very practical and effective skills.  He is an extremely creative man! I really enjoyed his stories and he shared with me some of his father's drawings from the formation of the original Infinite Insights book.  I got a tiny glimpse of the creative genius of Mr. Parker.  The sketches were so elaborate.  There must have been hundreds of precise thin lines connecting all kinds of Kenpo thoughts that he sketched out on paper, and his original drawings were fantastic!  I understood a little more as to why Kenpo is such a thoughtful art.  I'll always remember that :asian: ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 14, 2005)

Many Seminars with Mr. Conatser.
Meeting MT members in person.
The 10 days spent with our  I.K.K.O. Kenpo Brother's and Sisters in Australia.  
The IKC Tournament in Boston.

Just a few Big moments of the top of my list 

And the many daily ones training.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Many Seminars with Mr. Conatser.
> Meeting MT members in person.
> The 10 days spent with our I.K.K.O. Kenpo Brother's and Sisters in Australia.
> The IKC Tournament in Boston.
> ...


Oh hee he I lost my first post, but had that in there..._The Boston Internationals!_ Tess I think I saw you do a form there!  How cool is that? You were great! :jedi1: artyon:


----------



## jdinca (Dec 14, 2005)

Every belt. Especially brown, given that it took a little over a year to get there from green. Earning my instructor's belt would come next. Teaching others is a kick and it has definitely improved my understanding of my own material and kenpo in general.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 14, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Oh hee he I lost my first post, but had that in there..._The Boston Internationals!_ Tess I think I saw you do a form there!  How cool is that? You were great! :jedi1: artyon:



Hardly MJ~!! But thanks 

I had a case of stage fright but muddled through and finished .. that was my aim and I succeeded in that


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hardly MJ~!! But thanks
> 
> I had a case of stage fright but muddled through and finished .. that was my aim and I succeeded in that


You are far braver than I am! :asian:   I watched and really enjoyed the seminars.  They were memorable too! I taped a lot of it...one day I'll have to dig it up and see if you are on the tape.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 15, 2005)

Getting hit by Mr. Pick.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Ray (Dec 15, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Getting hit by Mr. Pick.


I can't imagine getting hit by Mr. Pick.  Between two seminar sessions in Colorado a couple years ago, Mr. Pick showed me something -- he tapped my upper rib cage once with a two knuckles and it knocked the wind out of me.  I can only imagine how bad it would hurt to be hit by him.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 15, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> I can't imagine getting hit by Mr. Pick. Between two seminar sessions in Colorado a couple years ago, Mr. Pick showed me something -- he tapped my upper rib cage once with a two knuckles and it knocked the wind out of me. I can only imagine how bad it would hurt to be hit by him.


 

That is the lung meridian.  It is nasty, I love that move.  Of course when you have people Like Mr. Bunfiglio standing there saying stuff like I don't think I got that Mr. Pick can you show me again on Rick?  It isn't any fun.  Ah yes it is.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 17, 2005)

One that immediately springs to mind is getting _nailed_ by a front kick to the ribs whilst dummying for Mr Downey from Ireland when he was demonstrating thrusting salute... (A couple of bruised ribs and a few minutes sat on my backside trying to breath)
Or getting KO'ed by Doc earlier this year at a seminar in England...
Great stuff, "Welcome to the house of pain..."


----------



## eyebeams (Dec 17, 2005)

* Beating someone in O.E.Simon's lineage who doubted the functionality of what I practiced, with one of the techniques that he didn't approve of.

* Getting armbarred by a Scarborough Community Center judoka in a friendly corss-school match.

* Hospital trips: To treat my separated ankle; to help someone who was stabbed in a live blade exercise; to help someone who was knocked out by a jo during a weapons exercise; to help someone who broke his hand attempting to sneak up on our teacher; to help someone who had their shoulder dislocated; to help someone who recieved a spinal fracture recover.


----------



## Maltair (Dec 18, 2005)

First belt test.

First Tourny, was yellow and scarred 

Meeting Mr. Sepulveda, twice. Uki the second time!

Training with Mr. Phillips and learning staff from his daughter, 7 of 9.

Quiting smoking.


----------



## Southwell (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine was trying out and making, "The Canadian Kenpo Team" then going to LTKKA Vegas camp this summer and doing our demo [I was so nervous]. Meeting Mr.Tatum and Clyde and all the gang was great. Also being selected as under belt of the month for sportkaratecanada.com for the month of June/ 05, plus all belt tests and tournaments [win or lose] have special memories.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 18, 2005)

Hm...

I have several favorite moments from my Kenpo training...here's a couple that stand out:


*Meeting SGM Sullivan & GM Le Roux in person*

*Meeting Dr. Chapel in person*

*Getting tapped on the cheek by Dr. Chapel*

*Watching my buddy get tapped on the cheek by Dr. Chapel and trying not to laugh while my buddy was trying to figure out how to re-establish the mind-body connection 20 minutes later*

*Meeting Edmund Parker*

*Private Lessons with GM Le Roux*


----------



## KENPOJOE (Dec 18, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Many Seminars with Mr. Conatser.
> Meeting MT members in person.
> The 10 days spent with our I.K.K.O. Kenpo Brother's and Sisters in Australia.
> The IKC Tournament in Boston.
> ...


Hi Folks!
Dear Tess,
It was nice meeting the "lady behind the legend" and seeing you folks compete at the 2003 IKC!
although i'm sure meeting me was not "earthshattering" LOL!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Dec 18, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Oh hee he I lost my first post, but had that in there..._The Boston Internationals!_ Tess I think I saw you do a form there! How cool is that? You were great! :jedi1: artyon:


 
Hey MJ,
Did I meet you there too?
just asking,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Dec 18, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hardly MJ~!! But thanks
> 
> I had a case of stage fright but muddled through and finished .. that was my aim and I succeeded in that


 
I know the feeling,Tess!
I attended the seminars the day before and apparently had cracked a rib at the knife fighting seminar the day before and as i was doing a nunchaku form I feel my rib crack! I had already competed in chinese forms against Jon Brandt and others and after weapons had to literally run to the Black Belt division to do forms and as I'm doing "bow to buddah" I slam my hand into my palm and feel my rib break! I was just glad to finish!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## dianhsuhe (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy holidays everyone!

I would have to say the first time I met Grandmaster Kuoha (Kara-Ho Kempo).  This was when my instructor (and many of us students) were transitioning from a "commercial" Kempo chain into the Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo Karate organization back in 1992-'93

Grandmaster Kuoha gave a seminar/demonstration at our school and was showing us KI principles and I was astounded how powerful it all was. I volunteered as Uke and was made an instant believer! 

The second would be traveling to our schools in Wyoming, Montana and Idaho with Grandmaster. Taking a road trip with he and his family and being able to pick his brain and hear stories about training with Professor Chow... Priceless!

Just my .02


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 22, 2005)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hey MJ,
> Did I meet you there too?
> just asking,
> KENPOJOE


:lookie: Oh... you'd remember if you did! :boing2:  Did you compete?  What in?  I was a brown belt at the time and took all the great seminars, I am not into competition for myself  (unless there's money on the line :uhyeah: ) but they were most fun to watch...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 24, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hardly MJ~!! But thanks
> 
> I had a case of stage fright but muddled through and finished .. that was my aim and I succeeded in that



Yes you did!! ......... and I was very proud that you did what you did!!

GD


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 24, 2005)

One of my most memorable Kenpo moments, was my very first official lesson with Ed Parker..... A friend of mine Chris Krivonak (rest in peace), and one of his students and I went to Pasadena.  We waited a half day at the Studio for him to show up.... LOL, when he did.... we were on the mat and I felt like a monkey in a zoo.  Everyone at the studio was watching our "private" lesson and I felt so self conscious, but I got thru it and the rest is history!  I had a great time, and learned to not do "group" lessons with him.........LOL

GD


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 2, 2006)

My top two Kenpo moments:

(1) Competing in the eveing show of the 1989 Canadian Internationals in London, Ontario with Ed Parker judging.

(2) Performing our Canadian Kenpo Team demonstration at Larry Tatum's Las Vegas camp in June 2005 during the banquet dinner.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 2, 2006)

I had a couple memorible moments when I studied Kenpo

The first was while sparing and the instructor had said to stop (I had just made light contact to a green belts head ((he was a pro boxer)) and was walking back to the line when my opponet ran up behind me and punched me in the back of the neck.  The instructor never said a damn word.

The 2nd was when I told the same instructor that night that just because he didn't allow head contact below black belt it didn't mean it wasn't gooing to happen and his students damn well better learn to block their heads or they would get hurt in the street. Also told him his boxer was a cry baby ( but that was me just being an ***)


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Jan 2, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> What are some of your most memorable moments that you've had during your time in the art?


 
Im really just a beginner, but just last month my purple belt test was canceled because of a snowstorm. I was rescheduled into another test that same week. The tests are semi-private (3 or 4), no spectators and normally same rank group.
I passed the test and that is great, but better yet, I got to watch my son test for his 3rd brown. We are in the same adult class and I see him work his stuff, but never even close to full strength. In the seven years he has been training, I never got to watch a test, but always respected his dedication to the sport. So many parents have told me how lucky I am to be able to participate in a sport WITH my son. They say they can go and watch the baseball, basketball and soccer, but they just are not out there with them.
That night will probably be the most memorable moment in my training for a long time.
At least until I qualify for a Black belt and my son is on the testing board.

John


----------



## kenpokidgkk (Jan 23, 2006)

goodwrench_mc said:
			
		

> Im really just a beginner, but just last month my purple belt test was canceled because of a snowstorm. I was rescheduled into another test that same week. The tests are semi-private (3 or 4), no spectators and normally same rank group.
> I passed the test and that is great, but better yet, I got to watch my son test for his 3rd brown. We are in the same adult class and I see him work his stuff, but never even close to full strength. In the seven years he has been training, I never got to watch a test, but always respected his dedication to the sport. So many parents have told me how lucky I am to be able to participate in a sport WITH my son. They say they can go and watch the baseball, basketball and soccer, but they just are not out there with them.
> That night will probably be the most memorable moment in my training for a long time.
> At least until I qualify for a Black belt and my son is on the testing board.
> ...


 
I won't be on the board, but I would love to be on the mat with you.


----------



## kevin kilroe (Jan 23, 2006)

Meeting and learning from Lee Wedlake, Zach Whitson, and Ron Chapel.
Placing first at an open(mainly tae kwon do) tournament with Form 4.(many incredulous looks!)
Doing a technique and saying, "Yeah, that works."
Getting the black belt.
Becoming an instructor.(never planned on that!)


----------



## Carol (Jan 25, 2006)

Being able to land a roundhouse kick...or at least, something that vaguely resembles a roundhouse kick.  My last stripe as a white belt...I'm doins a series of kicking rounds trying to kick the heck out of pad after pad.  OK, I think I understand what it means to chamber my leg.  I'm actually making contact with the pad.  I'm making a noise that sounds like a "thud".  

I stayed in for a lot more rounds that were required for a white belt.  I reached the point where only the bb's were required to still stay in and kick...I'm still whaling away.  I'm totally out of breath, I'm sweating from pores I don't even think I knew I had, and I've got this uncontrollable grin on my face because I think I'm finally getting it!  

Towards the end of the round, I start kicking a pad that one of my instructors is holding.  I'm looking square at the pad.  He's softly encouraging me... "good...good..." as he usually does.  When the round drew to a close, I looked up...only to find that he had the same huge grin on his face that I have on mine.  

Martial arts has a spirit that is so precious.  I am right alongside a young man, 2nd dan, that is an absoultely gifted athlete, in pristine physical condition, with showstopping kicks.   I'm at the total opposite end of the scale...having finally learned...sort of...how to do a round kick after 6 months of trying.  But...he's just as thrilled as I am at me finally being able to land this kick!

The next day was my graduation.  My first graduation.  I'm clutching the folded yellow belt that was just handed to me.  I had just turned 37 years old, and I am holding my first athletic achievement...ever.  Migosh, this is huge.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 26, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> Being able to land a roundhouse kick...or at least, something that vaguely resembles a roundhouse kick. My last stripe as a white belt...I'm doins a series of kicking rounds trying to kick the heck out of pad after pad. OK, I think I understand what it means to chamber my leg. I'm actually making contact with the pad. I'm making a noise that sounds like a "thud".
> 
> I stayed in for a lot more rounds that were required for a white belt. I reached the point where only the bb's were required to still stay in and kick...I'm still whaling away. I'm totally out of breath, I'm sweating from pores I don't even think I knew I had, and I've got this uncontrollable grin on my face because I think I'm finally getting it!
> 
> ...


 
Now that's a great story, thanks for that
Simon


----------



## fabwiz (Feb 14, 2006)

For me I was like 15 or so, it wasnt too long after my brother had died in a motorcycle accident (younger brother). I had a few issues lets say. My mom was told of a Karate school run by a man named Sam Kuoha then a Shihan. When I first met him i didnt really know what to think I watched a class and my parents signed me up. When I started to train I was so lost and had no fighting ability or strength to speak of. Grandmaster was really pushing us hard back then and (still does) taught me so much. Grandmaster and his family became like a second family to me during some hard times for my family, for that I will always be indebt to him. I remember one night during training I was outside working on somthing and Grandmaster came out to talk to me. I couldnt see him really he was standing under a light that was shining in my eyes, he said I could be great fi I pushed hard and practiced as much as I could and he would help me get to my goals. I trained for like 4-5 years or so as a 00 student (off again on again) but that image is still burned in my mind to this day. I left for like 12 years and came back to train again, I couldnt forget that night and those feelings i had when I trained with Grandmaster. he can pick your spirit up with one word.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 14, 2006)

I was able to meet both Jeff Speakman and GSM Ed Parker before Grandmaster Parker passed away.  
Truly my most memorable moment, wasn't attaining my black belt or my second degree, but attaining my yellow belt.  At which point I was pretty certain I was in this for the long haul.


----------



## gmkuoha (Feb 15, 2006)

I was back in Hawaii for a 3 week training session with Professor Chow and knew that everytime we trained, I came back with an injury. I had taken all my comp time alloted from the Sheriff's Dept. so I had no time left. On the second to the last training day, we were going through multiple attackers and  when I tried to attack him...he was here...and then he was there...and then he sort of disappeared and when I finally realized where he was, it was too late, I felt a very sharp strikes all over various areas of my body but there was an excruciating pain that came from my right side area. I finally realized that he had broken a few ribs and it was causing me to have a difficult time breathing. He asked me if I was all right and if you know Professor like I knew him...you would never admit to being injured so like a dummy I attacked him again and he dropped me like a bad habit. I now knew that I was done for but still refused to admit I was injured. He used to say, one must never show a weakness for then you become vulnerable. An animal, when injured is subject to tremendous attacks even by his own brothers when he is injured or shows weakness...so I just sucked it up and kept going. I came back to San Diego and not having any more time off, went to work walking very slowly. No one knew that I was injured as I hid it very well not showing any weakness. After patrol briefing, I was walking behind several officers towards our vehicles and being very slow, I could not have dodged a slow blow from a 90 year old woman. The officer in front of me quickly opened his patrol car door and with me right behind I was unable to move around the door and walked straight into the door and guess where it hit...yep, right smack on the same injured ribs. This one took me to the ground and the next thing I was off to the hospital. I was x-rayed and they located 2 broken ribs and one was putting pressure on one of my lungs, which was the reason for my difficulty in breathing. I was off of work for 8 weeks with an on-duty injury and the ironic thing is that the other officer felt so bad about the door that he kept coming in to visit me even when I was released from the hospital. After a couple of weeks...I told him that I believe that I was already injured before and that made him feel better. I learned that to show any type of weakness will get you defeated in battle.

If any of you ever had someone as awesome as Professor Chow for an instructor...then all your training sessions would be memorable and maybe that is why I teach my students and instructors the same way as I want them to go away after a training session being blown away of what they have learned. 

Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## kroh (Feb 15, 2006)

OK, So I had this great post lined up about my greatest Kempo moment and then I read the last post (gmkuoha)...

All I got to say is...Man that's hard...

You win%-} .

Great story, 
Walt


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking back, I would say, it was while attending a tournament at Rever High School, hosted by the Cogliandros. Special guest was Mr. Parker. Me and a friend from school were in the locker room. A discussion among a group was going on. Mostly exchanging techniques and pointing things out. A typical conversation among artists of different schools and styles. While listening, and watching, a voice from behind chimed in his opinion. We looked around and it was Mr. Parker. He "offered some advice" talked a little, showed a little, questioned a little, and was off. A short time after that he had passed away. asian Though it was a very brief moment in time, thinking about it, I'd say that was my best Kenpo experience.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 11, 2008)

Memorable moments in kenpo:

My first exposure to Kenpo, fighting a black belt while stationed in japan. Once he got inside my kicking range he made cole slaw out of me.

Seeing Eugene Sedeno perform a Black Belt kenpo form.

having Dian Tanaka come up to me at the 92 Internationals and say "i watched you center ref'ing the team fighting, you run a good ring. If we need someone for the finals tonight can you help us?"

Meeting Jeff Speakman

Seeing Jodi Sasaki doing his self defense demo at the Internationals.

many many more


----------



## Reaper (Apr 18, 2008)

I have had many great moments in my career i started at 10 years old and i am now 26 i have studied under the same teacher he has been my coach at every tournament i have been in and is a great teacher so i thank mr Dan D'onfro i will be meeting Mr. Mike Pick next saturday he is doin a seminar at my school this is like a once in a life time opportunity for me. i cannot wait to meet him i have so much to ask him. though i must say my most satisfying was my first tournament i fought in i took first place but i split my shin open from knee to ankle happiest momment


----------



## TyRon (May 11, 2008)

I think Getting my Black belt, First one I ever got. I also loved times when I had thrown my Sensi and then him saying "you will never do that agian", Then throw him again right after that  He did get me back latter I was young and trying so hard he pulled me next to a wall when I kicked he steped away, I could not pull it back right yet and hit the wall It was a chuckle for him.

Thanks,
Ty


----------



## sksblackbelt (May 15, 2008)

Tearning my ACL during a karate demonstration.


----------



## Jdokan (May 16, 2008)

Each time I put my belt on to train...


----------



## kenpofighter (May 16, 2008)

About six years ago (I was in the kenpo kids class at the time) one of my instructors Josh Ryer sat all of us (all the kids in the class) down and told us that to be good at kenpo you have to love it.  If you don't love doing kenpo you might as well leave because you're never going to be good.  (Not Mr. Ryer's exact words.)  At that moment something clicked and I realized that I have got to do my best all the way or not at all.  I have had many more memorable moments but this was the start of most of them.


----------

